# Problem with Social Welfare Inspector



## klin (19 Nov 2009)

I was made redundant last year and didn't qualify for the full amount of jobseekers benefit and was told to go to jobseeker allowance instead. I applied months ago and recently met with the inspector. I live with a man but he is not my partner just a good friend. It's a two bedroom apartment, 2 bathrooms, we each have our own rent contract. The whole way through the interview she referred to him as my boyfriend and partner and I repeatedly told her he's not. I found out today that she came to do a visit and I wasn't in but she spoke to one of my neighboors asking was he(my neighboor) my boyfriend? What type of car I drove and a whole pile of personal information that I wouldn't consider appropriate to be discussing with people I barely know. Is there anything I can do about this?


----------



## ali (19 Nov 2009)

That sounds outrageous to me. I'm not sure whether she was operating under SW inspector guidelines but I would be putting a formal complaint in writing to the Department.


----------



## klin (19 Nov 2009)

I'm worried about speaking up at this stage as she might refuse my application or look for some way of refusing it, I've not done anything wrong but I'm scared she may come up with some excuse for refusing my application if I complain about her.


----------



## ali (20 Nov 2009)

I understand that but she cannot turn down your application because she doesn't like you. She has to have legitimate grounds and if your claim is valid it will be approved. You also have the right to appeal her decision which will then be reviewed by someone else an appeals officer. Just because you are in need of state welfare payments does not mean you should be treated with any less respect than anyone else.


----------



## Bronte (20 Nov 2009)

The inspectors are entitled to ask personal questions in order to ascertain if you are eligible or not.  Down to looking in your wardrobes to see if there are men's shoes there etc.  

You would probably be put in the highly suspect category even though you are doing nothing wrong.  The problem is many people are known to 'diddle' the social welfare on the living arrangements scenario.


----------



## annet (20 Nov 2009)

Depends on kind of the personal information that this social welfare inspector was asking about you and the nature of information that the inspector also disclosed to your neighbour about you.  

If the inspector identified themselves as a social welfare inspector and disclosed that you were claiming welfare or disclosed other certain personal information, that was inappropriate.  Information can be disclosed directly or implied - for instance your economic status can be deduced if the inspector said were you unemployed or stated that you were claiming.  If they said you were under investigation - thats inappropriate.   Any disclosures of data that is personal is prohibited under data privacy - so it really depends on what the inspector said and the nature of information that was disclosed about you.

If you do choose to go down the road of complaining I wouldnt allow fear of this inspector disallowing your claim to affect your decision.  If you feel this inspectors behaviour was inappropriate or they disclosed any kind of personal information about you - you have the right to complain about her through the complaints mechanisms of the DSFA.  If you do choose to go down this road - will your neighbour provide a statement of what this inspector said - it would strenghten any complaint.


----------



## TheShark (22 Nov 2009)

Get a copy of your file under the FOI act and that will show all reports that the inspector has written on you.


----------

